# watts to lumens



## A.K. (Aug 26, 2007)

say i have 100 watts of florecent tubes about how many lumens would you say that is just curious. is there some equation to find that out because if there is i would like to know what it is


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 26, 2007)

A.K. said:
			
		

> say i have 100 watts of fluorescent tubes about how many lumens would you say that is just curious. is there some equation to find that out because if there is i would like to know what it is


 
No, it doesn't work that way. It's like saying:
"I have a 100 calories. How many grams of sugars is that?" It sounds logical, but one really has no bearing on the other.

Watts are a measurement of electrical power.
Lumens are a measurement of light striking a globe at exactly one foot from the light source.

The manufacturer of your light has a website. On that website is a chart of every bulb they make. I can promise you it's there. They all have it.

You'll learn more about your particular bulb than you would ever want to know by going to that site.

Have fun.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 26, 2007)

average lumen output of a 4' tube is approx 3,000 per bulb. sometimes less...rarely greater. hope that helps.


----------



## MJ20 (Aug 26, 2007)

^^Agreed.Check your manufacturer, every bulb is dif.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 26, 2007)

DLtoker reminded me that some t5's are pushin 5K....thanks fo the reminder DL.


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 26, 2007)

hold up here, check this bad boy out
i cna't remember who pointed this site out to me but thank you very much


Lamp Type  Compact Fluorescent  
Bulb Spring Lamp

Base Medium Screw (E26) 
Wattage 105 
Incandescent Equivalent 500 Watts  
Rated Avg. Life Hours 8,000 
Primary Application  Retail, Hospitals, Warehouses, High Bay, 
Workshops, Universities, Churches, 
Arenas, Schools, Television/Studio, 
Convention Halls, Garages. 
* Not for use in wet locations or where 
exposed to rain or water.  
PHOTOMETRIC CHARACTERISTICS  
Initial Lumens 6900 
Color Temperature 5000 
Color Rendering Index 82 
ELECTRICAL CHARACTERISTICS  
Input Line Voltage  120 V 
Input Line Frequency  50/60 Hz  
Min. Starting Temperature -20° F 
Max. Starting Temperature 160° F  
Lamp Operating Frequency 45 KHZ 
Lamp Current Crest Factor <1.60 
Open Circuit Voltage (OCV) 600V 
Power Factor >.50 
Total Harmonic Distortion <150% 
DIMENSIONS 
Max Overall Length (MOL) 11.3 in. 
Base Width  n/a 
Base Height  n/a 
Diameter 4.41 in.

PRODUCT INFORMATION  
Product Code 81180

Description 105W/SPRING/MED/50K

Standard Package  Case 
Standard Package Quantity  12 
No. of Items Per Standard Package  1 


im getting these
http://www.1000bulbs.com/product.php?product=31295


----------



## Mutt (Aug 26, 2007)

I got the 55w ers thought the 105 would be a lil on the warm side. delivery pretty good.


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 26, 2007)

its all about lumens i hoping to get away with one of the 105ers and one of the smaller 42watt =150watt at 2800 lumen so that'll give me 10,000 lumen. but thats for veg.  whats the ratio for veg to bloom, new to the indoor thing kinda.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 26, 2007)

ktownlegend said:
			
		

> its all about lumens i hoping to get away with one of the 105ers and one of the smaller 42watt =150watt at 2800 lumen so that'll give me 10,000 lumen. but thats for veg. whats the ratio for veg to bloom, new to the indoor thing kinda.


 
There is no ratio in lumens.

You need a minimum of 3,000 lumens per/square foot of plant canopy.

5,000 is best.

This is for all stages of growth beyond seedling.


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 26, 2007)

so then 2 plants in a box ruffly 3ft tall 3ft wide 2ft deep. 10,000 would be optimal for vegitative growth?


----------



## A.K. (Aug 26, 2007)

thanks for all the help now lets say i have 3500 lumens in a 1.4 square foot area those buds will be pretty fluffy huh? but keep in mind half of the lights are above and half are on the walls so light is covering the whole plant except the bottom and my floor is painted flat black


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 26, 2007)

ktownlegend said:
			
		

> so then 2 plants in a box ruffly 3ft tall 3ft wide 2ft deep. 10,000 would be optimal for vegitative growth?


 
The math is easy. 3 x 3 = 9 square feet

9 x 5000 = 45,000 lumens.

No, 10,000 lumens isn't enough for optimal growth at any stage. You need more than 4 times that much.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 26, 2007)

A.K. said:
			
		

> thanks for all the help now lets say i have 3500 lumens in a 1.4 square foot area those buds will be pretty fluffy huh? but keep in mind half of the lights are above and half are on the walls so light is covering the whole plant except the bottom and my floor is painted flat black


 
You should have 5,000 x 1.4 = 7,000 lumens on only the top of the plant. You have half that much and it's spread all over the sides too.

You need much more light.


----------



## A.K. (Aug 26, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> The math is easy. 3 x 3 = 9 square feet
> 
> 9 x 5000 = 45,000 lumens.
> 
> No, 10,000 lumens isn't enough for optimal growth at any stage. You need more than 4 times that much.



ooooooooooh dang that means i need about 15000 for my grow area i have about 1/3 of that oh well i guess i will get 1/3 of may optimal growth


----------

